# Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator - AES Op: New Recruiting Video



## Eye In The Sky (21 Nov 2008)

*To all new recruits who are planning on entering the CF as a NCM (Non-Commissioned Member):*

A trade that is currently only open to people already serving in the Forces will very shortly be opening up for direct entry applicants, i.e. you folks that are coming right in from civilian life to a career in the military.  What is an AES Op, and what do they do?  I'll let the video speak for itself.  

Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator Recruiting Video

If you have questions about the AES Op trade, take a look thru this thread and post your questions there if you want.  Some of the members of this forum are AES Ops in various stages in their careers.  There are also links to other videos, and info links in the AES Op thread.

Other information on the AES Op MOC can also be found at:

The AES Op Lounge

This trade will soon be open for direct entry applicants at CFRCs.  If your CFRC doesn't know anything about this yet, be patient, and check back here or on The AES Op Lounge for updates on when this trade will be open to you folks that are just entering the CF.


AES Op:  The Best Kept Secret In the Canadian Forces


----------



## Kenyan (29 Jan 2009)

Just went to the recruitment center last night. While I was in the waiting room, bored out of my mind, I started reading through, was it the "Maple Leaf" military newspaper? Anyways, I was still deciding my top 3 choices, when I saw the 2 page spread for AES OP ( my other choices being 1st HVAC technician, and 3rd SIG OP) and I was like, wow this sounds pretty sweet. So I put it down as my second choice. A couple minutes later, after making sure I had all the proper information filled out in application, as I was leaving and ran into a recruiter from Vancouver who from what I understood was a recruiter for navy and also air force. While talking to him he offered me a conditional employment as AES OP. Pretty excited, now I just need to budget some money to be able to go to gym to start working out and running ( as it is too icy to safely run) and I'm going back to my old high school to brush up on my math.

Anyways,  I'm glad the guy talking to the recruiter asked so many easy to answer questions (he asked what the recruiting website looked like, exactly what icon to click, the other two people in the waiting room were tempted to kick him out of recruiters office and just show him to a computer  ) as it led me to stumble upon that AES op article, and hope all my application goes through. 

(sorry for this probably being wrong section, but I searched AES op and this was the closest/ exact topic I was looking for.)


----------



## Kevin Pascal (6 Feb 2009)

The link to the AES Op Trade video is an old one and it has been redirected to the front page of The AES Op Lounge site. The video is available there now. 

The AES Op Lounge is open to everyone. We welcome your questions and will provide answers to your questions as quickly as we can!

Kevin


----------



## JBoyd (22 Mar 2009)

Currently in the midst of the application process. Seriously considering changing my first choice from Sig Op to AES Op after reading more about through the forums here and the AES Op Lounge. Kinda stumbled across it as I was perusing other trades on the recruiting website, the other day I did not notice it; however today it stuck out. I understand that Direct Entry is rare and that it seems it will only be open for a short time (I read Feb 09 to the end of March 09). I'm hoping that if I change my trade choices that I will still have a shot at AES Op, if not perhaps I will have to strive towards a CT later on.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Mar 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> I understand that Direct Entry is rare and that it seems it will only be open for a short time (I read Feb 09 to the end of March 09).



You missunderstood. Spots are limited now because it is a trial and the first 2 QL3 & QL5s will be a 50/50 split between direct entry and remusters. Once the trial is validated, direct-entry will be with us to stay.


----------



## JBoyd (22 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You missunderstood. Spots are limited now because it is a trial and the first 2 QL3 & QL5s will be a 50/50 split between direct entry and remusters. Once the trial is validated, direct-entry will be with us to stay.



Oh ok, well that is better then I guess. I shall call the CFRC tomorrow morning and change my choices and hope that I will get an offer for my first choice.

I would have posted this on the AES Op Lounge forums; however after registering I have not received the activation email as of yet.


----------



## Kenyan (24 Mar 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Currently in the midst of the application process. Seriously considering changing my first choice from Sig Op to AES Op after reading more about through the forums here and the AES Op Lounge. Kinda stumbled across it as I was perusing other trades on the recruiting website, the other day I did not notice it; however today it stuck out. I understand that Direct Entry is rare and that it seems it will only be open for a short time (I read Feb 09 to the end of March 09). I'm hoping that if I change my trade choices that I will still have a shot at AES Op, if not perhaps I will have to strive towards a CT later on.



Haha, that's exactly what happened to me. Right now the recruiter is calling me and saying its urgent I get my eyesight and bloodwork done asap, or I might miss this round of entries?

Called, 12 optometrists, the last one was able to book me in tomorrow. The rest were booked until April 15th and some into May.

Still jogging every second day, though I need to focus on my pushups more.

Anyways good luck!


----------



## JBoyd (24 Mar 2009)

Kenyan said:
			
		

> Haha, that's exactly what happened to me. Right now the recruiter is calling me and saying its urgent I get my eyesight and bloodwork done asap, or I might miss this round of entries?
> 
> Called, 12 optometrists, the last one was able to book me in tomorrow. The rest were booked until April 15th and some into May.
> 
> ...



Well I have a prescription that is still valid so that is good, however I am still sending in paperwork, it will be awhile until I am merit listed so I hope there are spots left when I am. New FY starts April so here's hoping


----------

